# home health pasteurizer instructions?



## windridge (May 8, 2008)

I have had a Home Health pasteurizer sitting around for several years from a garage sale purchase. Well, now I would like to use it and I am not sure how it works. It has a pail that sits into the bottom of the unit that has the heating element. It does not appear that you would put water into the bottom, and I guess that is my biggest question. I dont see how different it would be from putting it on the stove top if there isnt any water, but the heating element is exposed in the bottom so I cant imagine you put water over that. Does anyone have experience with this brand of pasteurizer? 
Thanks a bunch.


----------

